# Van insurance Rhodes



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all

I was just wondering whether anyone could help, we are moving to Rhodes Aug this year and are taking a van with us so we can transport our home comforts and also so my partner can bring some of his tools for his work.

Does anybody have the best way for insurance as Iam finding that most companies will only insure for the maximum 90 days and we were hoping to keep our van on the island for the 6 months that we are able to !

Thanks again
Mark and Christine


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Insurance*



markandchristine said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering whether anyone could help, we are moving to Rhodes Aug this year and are taking a van with us so we can transport our home comforts and also so my partner can bring some of his tools for his work.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark & Christine,
We have a very good friend in Rhodes who is our Accountant and POA.
I know he deals with Car insurance so it maybe worth getting in touch with him.
He speaks Quite good English. Mail me if you would like his no;
Regars Gina


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

ginag said:


> Hi Mark & Christine,
> We have a very good friend in Rhodes who is our Accountant and POA.
> I know he deals with Car insurance so it maybe worth getting in touch with him.
> He speaks Quite good English. Mail me if you would like his no;
> Regars Gina




Hi Gina

Thanks for your reply but I have managed to take our insurrance with an english based company which will cover you for the full 6 months whilst in Greece.

Thanks
Mark and Christine


----------



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Mark and Christine!

Not really relevant to your post(so might get removed, eeeek!), but just wanted to say good luck with the move!!!Hope everything goes smoothly for you, and the life in Rhodes is everything you (and we!!) dream of!!

Fingers crossed we will be over in October to sort some things out, and then joining you May next year!!!

Rachel and Glen. 




markandchristine said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering whether anyone could help, we are moving to Rhodes Aug this year and are taking a van with us so we can transport our home comforts and also so my partner can bring some of his tools for his work.
> 
> ...


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

bellab99 said:


> Hi Mark and Christine!
> 
> Not really relevant to your post(so might get removed, eeeek!), but just wanted to say good luck with the move!!!Hope everything goes smoothly for you, and the life in Rhodes is everything you (and we!!) dream of!!
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel and Glen

Thankyou very much for your message, Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.
Hope to see you in May !!!!

Mark and Christine


----------

